# Shami goats / females and kids pic



## Naef hajaya




----------



## ksalvagno

How did that face shape come about? Do they have problems breathing? Definitely interesting!


----------



## savingdogs

I've never seen that kind of goat. I have to say its face isn't the most attractive! lol I guess it just looks different to me.


----------



## Rebbetzin

Looks like time to sue the plastic surgeon! A  "nose job" gone wrong!! 

Reminds me of a turtle for some reason.  I suppose one could get used to such a face... 

Do they have good personalities?


----------



## TigerLilly

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a turtle for some reason.  I suppose one could get used to such a face...


That was the first thing I thought of (I have a tort), but I don't know if I could get used to seeing that on a goat! I don't mind admitting that a couple of those pics scared me...To each his own, though, Lord knows I'm not here to judge.


----------



## savingdogs

It reminds me however of the first time I saw a La Mancha goat.

My brain went .....that is wrong....no ears????


Now I look at them and think, how cute! 

I also remember someone on here said something about them that was so funny that I like the earless goats now. They said some dumb person commented to them (about the LaMancha goats) that it was too bad they can't hear.


But I agree, turtle faced goats are not a face I find attractive. I'm sure if you know them, our kind of goats start to look skinny faced.


----------

